# S14 engine swap



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Can a skyline engine (r32-r34) fit in an S14 240sx?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

yes with a little tweeking and alot of $$$$$...it's $6G's just for the RB26DETT and another $1G for the RB25det. So you can start from there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

RB25det? dont all the skylines have rb26? and just out of curiosity, what about the engine off the 400r? you ever heard people sellin those?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

The 400R's are so hot, they don't even really hit the streets. They are sold as soon as Nissan says they have some. They have the same motor as a regular GT-R. It's just got some upgrades to the body and the motor. All the GT-R's have the Rb26dett motor with AWD, but the GTS-T's have the Rb25det which is RWD. If you want to swap the Rb26dett in the Silvia, you would need to convert it to RWD. That means swaping out the AWD tranny for the RWD tranny from the Rb25det. Then you would have to some engine mounts made, a new driveshaft, and I'm pretty sure you're gonna be running some sort of engine management system like a Haltech or something. Alot of the Japanese Tuners have all done this swap. Hell look at the HKS 180sx drag car. It's a 180sx with a RB26DETT in it pushing 1,100hp. They finally decided to brush off all the dust on that thing and bring it over to the stats to play. Last time I saw it run, it did a 7.1sec 1/4 mile run at 198mph. Scarry. Just to imagine they had it just sitting there for a few years........damn...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

dam that is scary. do you know the website for that 180sx? cuz this would be more of a project type thing that obviously will take time, so if i'm gonna be passin at least 170 then it's worth the wait. thanx for the other info by the way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Here's HKS's link to their 180sx.

http://www.hksusa.com/forums/topic....record+at+NHRA+Englishtown&Forum_Title=Events


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

aight man, thanx alot.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hey, that 180sx was in gran turismo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

in which one?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

gran turismo 2. its one of the two hks drag cars you can get. forget how you get em though. damn memory....


----------

